# What parts should I upgrade first?



## FranklinBluth (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting the Mercier Galaxy AL SC3 and was wondering what parts you have upgraded first, or would recommend as being the first to upgrade?


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

You're doing it wrong.

Put upgrade money into buying a higher end bike.

Especially with the lower end bikes. 

Or ride it to figure out what you dont like and buy a different part.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with Lardo -- start saving for a better bike. Are you a racer? Commuter? Not that there is anything wrong with that bike. I actually have never seen one or ridden one, but I have four BD bikes so I have faith that you will get what you pay for, as advertised. It would serve you well for a long time. 
But if you really want to upgrade something, I suggest, in this order:
1. Tires. Try some Conti 4000's or Michelin ProRace3's -- when the original skins wear out.
2. Wheels. Look at Mavic Equipes or better. 
3. Pedals. What are you using? I suggest Shimano SPD-SL because they will be upwardly compatible and transferable to your next bike.
4. Ditch the triple. Maybe a compact double.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Wait, first they tell you to save your money and buy an upgraded bike...but then tell you to spend about $80 to $100 for a set of Conti 4000's or Mich Prorace3's...seriously? There are plenty of tires on the market that perform as well, if not better, then those two tires for about half the cost! Just go to on line stores like Performance, Nashbar and Price Point and look for closeouts and good reviews like this: Michelin Kromion Road Tire - Performance Exclusive - Road Bike Tires

Or this: Hutchinson Atom Comp Road Tire - Road Bike Tires

These tires will last longer then the 4000's or the ProRace3, are just as light weight wise, and have about the same if not better puncture resistance. Combine any new tire with a ultra light tube like the Mich Aircomp Ultra Light, or the Specialized Turbo Ultralight, but the Mich's can usually be found cheaper then Specialized on Amazon.

I do however agree with the wheel replacement, but that would be the only item I would upgrade before wear out. Anything else on your bike is not all that important to upgrade till something breaks. With a wheel set you can actually keep the better wheel set should you decide to sell the bike and simply put the old set back on to sell it, then keep the better wheels for your new bike either for backup, training, or racing. Wheels like the IRD Niobium Cadence, Kinlin XR300 (a very good wheel at fantastic prices), or the Velocity Deep V MSW that comes in a variety of cool colors. A set of Kinlin's will cost about $475 on E-Bay, see: SHIMANO AERO KINLIN Wheelset IRD Cadence Aero - 700c ! | eBay And you can select options if you want to spend more to upgrade the Kinlin a bit further.

Ditch the triple? Maybe, but why? If your not a strong rider, more of a beginner then you may want the triple to make hills easier to climb, and be easier on your knees especially if you have questionable knees now.

Your going to all kinds of crazy ideas here including mine, you have to weigh out what makes the most amount of logic to you. You can buy expensive tires, wheels, cranks, blah blah blah, all day long and your speed is not going to be noticeably improved until your engine improves, until then I wouldn't do any upgrades. But remember, the most noticeable upgrade is reducing rotating weight, and the wheels is the usually the area that can be decreased significantly and have a noticeable effect, but still wait for the engine to come on board.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't sell either Continentals or Michelins, that was just a couple of good tires that came to mind. 
You can find good deals on them for less than $80 or $100. The main point is that tires are a huge factor in the feel and the performance of any bike.
There are lots of wheels to choose from, too, and next to tires, are the second most important factor.
A compact double, along with a wide-ranged rear cassettle, such as an 11-30 something, will give you pretty close to the same low end as a triple.
Agreed that it is mostly the operator, not the machine, that will limit the performance.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Suggestion for good but inexpensive tires:
NiceBikeTires


----------

